# Whirlpool Fridge Ice Maker just quit



## AAA Gutter (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure about the emitter and all of that stuff but,

I have a Whirlpool fridge that the water line will freeze where it enters the back of the freezer box.

I use a hair dryer to melt the ice and it will start working again.

Kinda simple.....but maybe...


----------



## igorlord (Feb 21, 2009)

I found the problem. It is not a frozen water line (that's easy to check -- just disconnect the water connector on the back and blow into the tube).

Also, the solenoid is fine -- swapped the connectors for the ice-maker solenoid and water dispenser solenoid (they are right next to each other) -- dispeser flap activates the ice-maker solenoid but no water comes out of dispenser now any time in the cycle.

The Ice-Maker repair manual was a big help (and this link would do http://www.applianceaid.com/icemaker-modual.html) -- icemaker is getting power, the motor is doing its harvesting cycle, but no voltage ever between V&N! Disassembled the ice-maker and saw a completely burned out power connector (on L trace) to the heating unit! Removed the motor, jumpered the board to bypass the heater (and thermostat), and the manual spinning of the wheel gets me continuity on V-L at the right time in the cycle!

So I bet the optics were ok. Thecircuit must be running the valve solenoid through the heater coils...

I ordered a new motor unit (since I did not feel like trying to solder a new connector). We'll see whether this will fix the problem (I sure hope so).


----------



## igorlord (Feb 21, 2009)

P.S. I was able to get the LED to light up -- it will only do so when the power is cycled. Then it would light for 5 sec -- "all systems nominal" indicator. So I figure, it is "old style" optics and the icemaker is confused and thinks it is always in the harvesting mode.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

If the icemaker is running the optics are ok. They simply kill power to the icemaker so it can't cycle. The water valve is energized through the heater. If the contacts on the heater are burnt it won't be long before it ruins the new motor module. Usually the best solution is a new icemaker. That way all the heater and module contacts are new. If you don't replace the whole icemaker try to clean the heater contacts so they won't arc. There is some current going through there and it doesn't take much pitting for it to start arcing again.


----------



## igorlord (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for a very informed reply!!!

That's exactly what I did: cleaned up the heater (and other) leads and put in a new motor unit. The heater lead had some traces of oxidation (green color), so I cleaned it up. I'll check on it in a year or so (if I do not forget). I paid $23 for a new motor unit, so I'll take a chance. :laughing:


----------

